# Should I get a Chihuahua?



## rachjenn (May 2, 2012)

Hey all, I'm hoping you can help with my query! 

My partner and I recently visited friends, and fell in love with their chihuahua's! So we've been looking around, but we're concerned if we should even bother...

We'd want them as pets; wouldn't be interested in breeding. 

We thought of just getting one, however I work 4 9hr-days (Weds off) a week, and my partner works 5 (Mon-Fri) 7hr-days, so we've been thinking of 2 for the following reasons.. My partner works as a builder with his Dad, and we've been told a chihuahua could be left in his land-rover in a cage providing 1) in the winter as long as it's kept warm and 2) in summer as long as it's obv not locked up & left on a lead so it can stretch it's legs... however I'm not sure on this. I know they're a very affectionate breed & need lots of attention, so instead of this, could we have 2 instead of just 1, and leave them on their own in the house all day? We'd leave them in the kitchen where it's warm as it gets the sun, and have a cage (door opened) with food/ water/ toilet tray of course. 

What are your thoughts? We'd love 1 or 2, but wouldn't want to cause pain or suffering by leaving them on their own. 

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't think i would leave chis in a van,there's so many being stollen,and what when summer comes,dogs can die being in a car/van within mins.
Puppies need a lot of training,so being out all day would be hard, but a lot of people do it could somebody come in during the day for them as they also need 3-4 meals a day ?


----------



## rachjenn (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. As mentioned above, we'd have it on a lead in summer and not locked up in a van. I've been told if we have it in the van from the very start, routine is important so it'd get familiar with it?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would prefer to get 2 and leave them at home vs. leaving it locked in a cage inside the car. Leave them in a large playpen with potty pads, food, water, and toys, and they should be fine. I might get an older pup though, if you will have to be gone so long during the day.


----------



## rachjenn (May 2, 2012)

Thanks both, for your replies. Missy R; I've read somewhere older ones are better on their own. Good idea! You've put my mind at rest a little. I think a pen in the kitchen would be better than a van. Many thanks 

Could you recommend good places to buy from? Decent websites which don't allow bad breeders?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Are you in uk?


----------



## rachjenn (May 2, 2012)

michele said:


> Are you in uk?



Yes, Derbyshire


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the group.. It is so easy to fall for chis, huh? Based on the info you have provided, I think you have been given excellent counsel by the members here.
I would highly recommend getting two chi pups at least 6 months old rather than a singleton puppy. Although we are home all day now (retired) when we worked there was never a singleton left alone here all day. With two, they keep each other entertained and don't suffer the separation anxiety when you have to be gone so long. If you have a kitchen that can be gated off that sounds like a great doggie area with room to run/play and have a spot for potty pads, food, and water. Best wishes in your search for your new family members. Deb


----------



## rachjenn (May 2, 2012)

chideb said:


> Hello and welcome to the group.. It is so easy to fall for chis, huh? Based on the info you have provided, I think you have been given excellent counsel by the members here.
> I would highly recommend getting two chi pups at least 6 months old rather than a singleton puppy. Although we are home all day now (retired) when we worked there was never a singleton left alone here all day. With two, they keep each other entertained and don't suffer the separation anxiety when you have to be gone so long. If you have a kitchen that can be gated off that sounds like a great doggie area with room to run/play and have a spot for potty pads, food, and water. Best wishes in your search for your new family members. Deb


Hi deb, many thanks for your reply. You've put my mind at rest! We'll be going for two I think. Yes we fell in love instantly, never thought about having one before either! What do you mean gated off? The kitchen is separated by a door to anywhere else, would this be ok? There's a radiator with pipes underneath (not dangerous) but should I get them covered? There's a table & chairs too, so I'd probably move the chairs to stop them climbing up and hurting themselves. 
Rach


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

rachjenn said:


> Yes, Derbyshire


Kennel club,you put in derbyshire or near as you want to travel,and they come up with breeders near you,or what about rescue for 2 older ones,i'll pm you with a site that may help


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes Chi's are great choices. Try Petfinder or going to your local shelter for one, or if you'd rather have a pedigree Chi then look for good breeder that are NOT overrun with dogs and all their dogs are in great condition and are fed high quality food for the best health and to make sure they aren't a puppy mill.

Older and younger chis are great, I reccomend getting more then one so they don't get lonely


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi. welcome. I wouldn't leave any type of animal, in this case a dog, in a van. It could be dangerous and even if the weather wasn't too bad out, that's kinda cruel in my opinion. I apologize if I seem rude, but would you want to be locked in a van? That's what I always ask myself if I'm unclear as to whether or not I should do something. And leaving on a lead in the summer? It will be too hot. Chi's body temps are much higher, so we have to be careful with them in the heat/sun. They need cool fresh water all the time and small meals several times a day. Is there someone who will be able to do this?

When I'm working, I would keep Miya either in a playpen (until she realized she could dig out) or in a small room with a baby gate. I hated leaving her at anytime, so my 9 hour days were hard. I eventually ended up quitting my job to focus on school full-time. I know not everyone can do that. If you do decide to get chi's, they are wonderful companions, but you're right, they are very affectionate and crave closeness and attention. My advice would be to make sure you're up to giving them every ounce of love you have  They deserve it


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*A pair of chis is so much better than one! 
However, i would not suggest keeping them in a vehicle. There are so many things wrong about that and who ever sugested that to you needs not to give advice. Lay on the floor and look at your kitchen from a puppies point of view. Look for things that would be harmful or danger and make it puppy proof.
I think you should go with two...absolutely!*


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Get a pair, or even a trio - three is so much fun! 

I had a giggle at "moving the chairs so they don't climb up", unless they're those low to the ground camping type, they won't be an issue for Chi's.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Get a pair, or even a trio - three is so much fun!


*YES IT IS!!! :blob8:*


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You have the perfect scenario to rescue some chi babies!! I know everyone loves pups, but since you're going to be gone most of the day, I would definitely recommend rescuing a couple chis!! Good luck & can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> You have the perfect scenario to rescue some chi babies!! I know everyone loves pups, but since you're going to be gone most of the day, I would definitely recommend rescuing a couple chis!! Good luck & can't wait to see pics.


*Yes yes yes! I definitely agree. Since they will be out for work most of the day, an adult chi would be perfect. It would alsi be giving a home to a little chi that needs a family to call their own.*


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

My husband and I both work full time (although he starts and finishes earlier than I do). We got a 2nd Chi puppy 8 weeks after our first because we thought he was lonely while we were at work and it is the best thing we ever did! They absolutely adore eachother and are really good at entertaining themselves. Chi's are also a breed that has short bursts of energy so if you do a walk morning and night or some really vigarous play they will sleep most of the day with a few sessions of play together in between.

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree with Sarah, if you get one or two or even three as long as you provide
proper exercise ( walks ) they will adjust. I too would prefer the safety of a
home environment in a pen for their safety rather than the van, mainly because
you never know what could happen while your boyfriend is working.

Best wishes to you and I look forward to seeing pics of your new baby(s),
and if have rescues in your area please see if you find someone their that
you're heart can't live without!


----------



## rachjenn (May 2, 2012)

Haha, well those we visited were a lively bunch & jumping everywhere!  

Thanks all for your comments. We talked about this & decided a van isn't the best idea (even though we'd ensure it's safety is paramount) and decided to have 2! I'm so excited.. we almost wish we didn't book our jollies so we could start looking properly now! 

Thanks again and I'll update in a month or 2! Rach


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Great!! Cant wait to see who you bring home! Lots of pics is what we want *


----------

